# What is a needle plate for sewing caps?



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

I have problems sewing out structured caps on my Toyota 9000. The cap frame is a 270. The stitches are looping. I was reading another thread which mentioned changing the needle plate. I have never heard of this but found a needle plate for caps when I searched the ToyotaEmbParts.com web site. It did not show a picture of it. So, my question is: What is it and what does it do? 
Thanks, Denise


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

The needle plate is simply the piece on your machine that the needle goes through to pick up the bobbin thread. It can get nicked or get a rough spot that has to be "sanded" out but has nothing to do with caps. You probably need to tighten your tensions to get rid of the loops.


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

Most of the machine comes with two different needle plate. One of them almost flat, for shirts etc.. Other one is a little higher(raised) needle plate for mostly used for caps. if There is gap (distance between needle plate and cap) This may cause bird nesting and looping. also check top thread tension could be too loose.


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

The needle plate that is on my machine is raised in the center so that the cap driver slides up on each side of it. Maybe I already have the right plate for caps. My machine only came with the one thats on it. 

I must have tension issues. And I suppose a larger needle would have helped? Thanks for the info.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

same machines came with two plates mine does it, you need to see ur machine manual see if does it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that the Toyota 9000 comes with a universal needle plate which can be used for flats or caps. As far as the needle goes generally speaking 80/12 is recommended for caps. Personally I use 75/11's almost all the time. In addition to improper tensions, excessively slow machine speed can also cause looping.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

XYLisa said:


> The needle plate is simply the piece on your machine that the needle goes through to pick up the bobbin thread. It can get nicked or get a rough spot that has to be "sanded" out but has nothing to do with caps. You probably need to tighten your tensions to get rid of the loops.


Lisa,

I believe that is the presser foot you have described. The needle plate is the plate that covers the knife for thread trimming and the rotary hook assembly; it is also where the needle is aligned to the middle of the plate (hole). The needle goes thru and picks up the bobbin thread with the assistance of the rotary hook assembly. 

You are correct about sanding down the presser foot with emery cloth. Our machines (brother) have a specific needle plate but from looking at it, it is basically an elevated plate with a cam assembly inside the plate to assist with the presser foot alignment when you adjust the height of the presser foot to the garment to be sewn on.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Buzzard, I know what the needle plate is, just as I said the needle goes through it to pick up the bobbin thread. Anyway, which plate is on doesn't make a whole lot of difference, we've never found that to cause loops!
Your description of the plate is much better, hopefully Denise has it figured out! Have a good one........


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

NP just my .02


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Jennifer, what do you consider excessively slow machine speed? I run my hats at about 550 - 600 stitches/min. When a technician came to do a tune up, he told me to run hats slower. 

In addition, I just did a jacket back for a fireman and I had looping in the text and also in some of the satin stitches. I was putting it on a carhart jacket with fleece lining. Is this tension or wrong needle size?

btw, thanks to everyone for your input. I have been doing embroidery for two years and am so glad to have found this web site. It amazes me at how much I still have to learn.

Denise


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Your tech should know but 550 sounds slow enough without causing looping. Most people run caps at a faster speed. Machine speed can vary depending on the machine brand & number of heads but I know the Tajima Neo (same as Toyota 9000) can run caps at 620 & faster. Vary your speed according to the design & the cap style. If you have small text near the brim going on a cap that doesn't really fit your frame then slow your speed, etc.

Sometimes a bigger needle is needed for heavier materials but improper hooping of a heavy jacket can also cause problems. I really think its a tensioning issue. Have you done the "I" test & checked the back of your 1" I's to see if you have a 1/3 bobbin to 2/3's top thread ratio? Is this problem occuring on all needles? Have you checked your thread paths & removed dust? Have you cleaned your bobbin (including under the hinge) for dust?


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

I will spend some time cleaning my machine tomorrow. I just finished a rather large order of shirts and it does need cleaning. I clean the bobbin case regularly because I have found this to be a problem. And yes, it happens on all needles. 

I think you are right about the tension. I will re-check everything tomorrow.

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey denise, have you figured it out yet?


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Not completely, I gave the machine a thorough cleaning and oiling and checked tension. Tension looks great. I ran 48 left chest designs through it and it sewed beautifully. However, I have not had time to run another hat since this is Homecoming week at my daughters high school and everyone is wanting spiritwear done with vinyl. I'm sorry to leave you hanging - I will run a hat with the design I had so much trouble with Saturday morning and get back to you. 
Denise


----------

